# Warnung vor Betrugsmasche über Facebook



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/betrugsmasche-ueber-facebook


> Ein Verbraucher ist auf eine Betrugsmasche bei Facebook hereingefallen: Eine Bekannte, mit der er häufig über Facebook schreibt, hat ihn über das soziale Netzwerk angeschrieben und nach seiner Mobilfunknummer gefragt. Sie teilte ihm mit, dass er TANs auf sein Handy erhalte, welche er ihr doch bitte mitteilen möge. Das hat er natürlich gemacht und sitzt nun auf Kosten von 105 Euro, Rechnungssteller Boku.


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2015)

Die Masche ist zwar Jahre alt, greift aber wellenartig immer mal wieder um sich.
In der Regel werden Profile von Menschen kopiert und deren Freunde direkt angesprochen.

Schnelle und absolut sichere Lösung: die Anzeige der eigenen Freunde nicht öffentlich lassen, sondern auf die Freunde beschränken. Wenn die Täter nicht sehen, mit wem ich befreundet bin, dann können sie die Leute auch nicht unter Nutzung eines kopierten Profils anschreiben.


----------



## MikeTZ (10 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte vor kurzem genau so eine Anfrage über Facebook.
Zwar nicht von einer "Bekannten die ich jahrelang kenne", dafür von einem Mädel mit auffällig aufreizedenden Profilfotos )))))


----------



## Nurmi (13 August 2017)

Ebenso, im moment scheint wieder so eine welle zu laufen


----------



## Pume5 (24 August 2017)

kann ich bestätigen.
werde oft von irgendwelchen mädels angeschrieben.
bevor ich antworten kann / oder nicht sind die aber meist eh schon gelöscht


----------

